# tyre pressures



## 55roadrunner (May 26, 2011)

Anybody know the tyre pressures for a 1998 Eldis Autostratus LS SE on a Peugeot Boxer 320M , petrol engine?


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

55roadrunner said:


> Anybody know the tyre pressures for a 1998 Eldis Autostratus LS SE on a Peugeot Boxer 320M , petrol engine?


55 psi front.. 60 psi rear,with breadbasket's add 1psi mine (breadbaskets) are brown.

Les :wink:


----------

